# CRMC



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

open is a triple 2 retired about 15 dogs have run they all seem to being doing it. wide open test shot right left flyer up the middle last


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Qualifying is done with first series call back are 1 4 6 10 12 14 17 19 21 22 23 24 25 27 28 30 31 32


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

qualifing is on the last series 11 dogs back 1 4 14 17 19 22 23 24 25 26 27 seven dogs left in open


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Any open callbacks?


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

48 dogs back in the open 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11 15 17 19 20 21 23 25 28 30 31 34 36 38 40 43 46 47 49 51 52 54 55 57 59 60 61 62 64 65 66 68 70 72 73 74 76 77 78
qualifing places 1st 26 tim melham ,2 nd 27 mike clemens ,3rd 17 dan sayles ,4th 24 tom fait, r jam 1 dan sayles ,jam 4 chuck meyer ,14 bill baechler, 23 steve yozamp


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

any more open updates since last night?


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

42 dogs back for open water blind 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11 15 17 19 20 21 22 30 31 34 36 37 39 40 43 47 49 51 52 54 55 59 60 62 64 66 68 70 72 73 74 76 77 78 
derby all were call back after first series second series 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 12 13 15 16 17 3rd series is running on water and plan on doing another series
amt. is still on first series but about done running a quad most dogs are doing it after a fashion be intresting to see how many the call back


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Amateur call backs 1 2 3 11 13 19 21 23 25 29 30 31 32 36 39 41 43 44 47 49 50 51 54 55 62 65 66 67 68 69 70 72 78 they are talking a land water blind in the morning


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Derby placements 1st 5 Robert Zylla 2nd 9 Jim Smith 3rd 16 Steve Yozamp 4th 17 William Hillmann R Jam 4 Monica Cundari Jam 2 Chis Ledford Jam 3 Dan Sayles Jam 12 Mark Jenson Jam 13 Tim Melham
Open call backs for water marks in the morning 2 4 5 8 15 19 20 23 30 34 36 39 52 54 55 60 62 70 73 76 77 78


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

congrates to Robert Zylla and Pete on the derby win, I threw birds for the derby all day today and all I can say is Pete is a marking machine, very fun to watch from the field.
________
Dodge Lancer Specifications


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Amateur came back with 13 dogs for there last series 2 3 13 19 26 44 47 51 62 68 70 72 73
Open was about half way done when I left when I get the results I will post them


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST -#47 LADD H/PAUL PANICHI O/JENNIFER & PAUL PANICHI-QUAL FOR THE NAT'L AMT!!
2ND - #51 ANNIE - O/H JEFF WICKLUND --QUALIFIED FOR THE NAT'L AMT!!!
3RD - #72 TRIXIE -O/H LINNDA TOBLER
4TH -#3 SAM- O/H JOHN UNBEHAUN

RJ #13 BUDDY - O/H LINDA TWIST

OUT OF 13 DOGS TO THE LAST SERIES ONLY ONE DOG DID THE TEST THAT WAS LADD!!!! WOW,WOW......CONGRATS TO PAUL AND JENNIFER...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NAT'L!!
________
ARIZONA DISPENSARIES


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Open results 1st 55 Dave Rorem 2nd 30 3rd 54 4th 39 Ray Voigt RJam 36 Dan Sayles Jams 4 5 8 19 23 62 70 73 76 77 78


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Any Qual results?


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Qual results are on a post above.
________
Maine dispensary


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

*Congrats!*

A BIG WOOHOO to Jim and Rebel. Amateur trained too! Placed second in his second Derby!
Sally


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Congradualtions to Moody's Medicine Man, Doctor, Open 3rd and Meadowwoods Ford Spokesman, Toby, Derby Jam, from you Mom "Jazz".

Kind of neat to have 2 dogs running the same trial from different litters and it made it even better for both of them to finish.

Robert Harrison


----------

